# Video of Kodi's Novice Obedience Run



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi's CDSP Novice Obedience run from Sunday. He earned a 198 (out of 200) for second place:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

You two are so much fun to watch! Thanks for sharing and congratulations to Kodi and you for doing so well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Loved watching that!! Congrats ..job well done!! You must be so proud of that little guy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Karen. When are you going to invest in a telephoto. :brick: We want to see the smile on his face.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.



davetgabby said:


> Good stuff Karen. When are you going to invest in a telephoto. :brick: We want to see the smile on his face.


Well, I have very good video equipment, but you can't just hand it to someone and have them figure out how to use it. EVERYONE can figure out a Flip or an iPhone these days!:biggrin1:

That said, he does a lot of smiling!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

well sometime before he goes for his OTCH we want closeups. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> well sometime before he goes for his OTCH we want closeups. ound:


Gotta get him to hold the dumb bell first!ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love seeing your teamwork! Congrats!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Smart Kodi! Great job. You're wearing the perfect outfit to show him off too.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LOVE watching you two in action! And the way you wear complementary outfits - cool the way Kodi cooperates in that regard! :biggrin1: Nice work Karen. I love watching Kodi's little tush when he is walking away from the camera.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hee is Kodi's CDSP Novice Obedience run from Sunday. He earned a 198 (out of 200) for second place:


 He is so well trained. Good job congratulations. By the way I would have given him first place. Do you groom the day of your shows? His adult full coat look's so beautiful. And I love his tail  He carries himself so well and he certainly has his full attention on you.:whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I love watching you and Kodi and congrats on his new title! I can totally relate to all the work you and Kodi must do to get to that level of obedience. I'm loving Timmy's new obedience class since it requires some prerequisites and we're getting into some new fun stuff now, not all review and basic stuff. Timmy got his hair cut last week and I'm loving his attentive stare now that I can see his eyes.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, I love the video, You two work great together and he is so eager to do anything!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What can I say, Kodi is a winner in my book any day. Congratulations to the both of you on a job well done. So much fun watching. Thanks for sharing with us on HF.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Y'all look great together!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just called Pam to watch it with me, and we loved every step of it!!!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Great watching you work together. Kodi's focus on you is amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I am so lucky to have such a great working little dog as WELL as a wonrful companion!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!! Love watching you 2 work and I am just amazed at all of the hard work that has gone into this!!! Way to GO KODI and KAREN!!


----------

